# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  حصرياً جديد الأكرف ×مزار القلوب× بجودة عالية mp3

## نادِ عليًا

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_
_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_ 
__ 
_يعود لنا سماحة الشيخ حسين الأكرف بعد غياب طويل بقنبلة إبداعية تحت إسم "مزار القلوب" تتحدث بشكل عام عن مؤسس المذهب الإمام جعفر الصادق عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام وعن فاجعة قبره الشريف وهي من كلمات الأستاذ نادر التتان وتعرض على قناة الأنوار الفضائية ،، لا أعرف هويتها -القصيدة- لهذه الساعة لذلك سأقوم بإضافة معلومات عنها ما إن توفرت في الأيام القادمة .._ 
_للإستماع للقصيدة كاملة ست دقائق بجودة متوسطة .._ 


__ 



_أو من هنا:_

_http://www.4shared.com/file/141451619/6e24ee49/_2____-____-__1430.html_ 
_ختاماً نتمنى من قلوبنا لسماحة الشيخ دوام الصحة والموفقية .. في إنتظار آرائكم ونسألكم الدعاء_  


_أمير الذوق_

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
مأجور ومثاب 
الله يعطيك العافيه اخووي أمير الذوق
تم التحميل 
والمقطع رااائع ومؤثرر 
الله يعطيه العافيه رادودناااا
موفق لكل خير وصلاح
دمت بود

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،*

*تسلم الإيدين خيي على الطرح :)* 
*ربي يعطيك آلف عآفيه ..~* 
*في ميزآإن حسنآتك إن شآء الله ،* 
*لآخلآ ولآعدم* 
*تحيآتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

جاري الأستماع 
رهيب رائعه الشيخ
يعطيك العافية

----------


## نادِ عليًا

_شكرا جزيلا للمرور_ 
_تحياتي_

----------

